# Trying to get the cast back...



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOb5FK4BAVI&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q&index=1&feature=plcp

It's been a tough off season, trying work out the kinks. If you guys spot problems, SPEAK UP... 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Wondering if you could get that tip a little lower coming around...errr, I mean, looks fine, don't change a thing. lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tommy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOb5FK4BAVI&list=UUhVpkGvTRLk-41c4Nwd-X9Q&index=1&feature=plcp
> 
> It's been a tough off season, trying work out the kinks. If you guys spot problems, SPEAK UP...
> 
> Tommy


"Use the Force Luke. Your feelings betray you"....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> Wondering if you could get that tip a little lower coming around...errr, I mean, looks fine, don't change a thing. lol


Thanks Robert. One of those try to do but damn hard with the high swing things...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

AbuMike said:


> "Use the Force Luke. Your feelings betray you"....


lol, I feel like OLD Ben Wan Kenobe trying to breath fire back into his light sabre


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

(Gettn the tip down) Yup, I know! You should have been at my last tourney. It was nasty till someone pointed it out to me...lmao!!!!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> "Use the Force Luke. Your feelings betray you"....


OK I just reached my "belly laugh" quota for the day (e.g. 1). You've got a great sense of humor.... 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you should only use 500 ft. of line that will make it alot easier on me  LOL


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a unique way of looking at things. 
I'm a beginner with casting, so I can't really point to any one aspect, such as "add 5 degrees of rotation, and you'll probably hit 300 yards".
I look at complex activities from a neurological perspective.
IMHO, it's just a little bit of rust. But that's a good thing.
I predict within 5-10 days of practice, you will be back in form, AND you will be better than you were when you left off.
Probably not good news to people competing against you.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Guess I could do some calculations with physics and newtonian mechanics to give you a precise answer given a few variables, but i'm still waiting on one you guys to get back near shallotte to show me how to throw past the breakers
Rick


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Tommy,

Your cast is being dominated by your trailing arm (right hand punch) you are looking to punch the living daylights out of the cast, with very little effort from your leading arm (left hand pull).

Watch the video and you'll see the classic 'colapsed right arm' (at 90degrees) looking to make the punch finish, which is keeping the rod tip quite high & reducing the power arc considerably.

Have you tried to increase the set-up arc (more rotation) to allow you to get the rod lower, increase the amount of power arc and give you more time to extend the trailing arm to a more 'almost straight' position to allow the leading hand to 'pull' the rod whilst using the right hand to 'pivot' the rod ?

Just a thought.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Led said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Your cast is being dominated by your trailing arm (right hand punch) you are looking to punch the living daylights out of the cast, with very little effort from your leading arm (left hand pull).
> 
> ...


Now that is a proper analysis... 

Thanks Andy.

I'm working a trade show this weekend then fishing for a few days. When I get back I'll work on the right arm.

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

5° more rotation..... 

Slow down the setup, it's not a race to get the sinker back in the ground the fastest....

How is the OTG?

Take care,

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys. Funny how bad habits can slip in.

Slow down, arms extended, pull with the left.... all things that I teach others to do but need to work on myself.

Looks like some serious practice in the next two weeks.

Blaine, going back to the OTG basics to work out the kinks. Join us in Shallotte in two weeks.

Tommy


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know anything about distance casting, so I can't offer any advice based on one video. If you would post a link to a clip of a cast that you feel was a good one along with your problem cast, perhaps even a someone such as myself could spot certain differences in technique. Someone who really knows what they are looking at would really have an additional advantage at spotting flaws with a comparison video.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Tommy may have a couple of casts here
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...7l16926l0l22245l9l9l0l0l0l0l343l734l8j3-1l9l0.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

My point exactly. There are more than just a couple, nearly a couple hundred to be msore precise. Do you think anyone other than a dearest of friends or someone who is paid to do so will screen through all of those videos to find a good video to use in comparison. Besides who would be better at picking out a good one better than the man that posted all those videos and probably has notes for most if not all of them..

As I stated before, I don't know anything about distance casting. However I do know that when it comes to coaching athletic skills having a reference base is fundamental. So far the only references being utilized are the video of where he is now and mental visualization of how it should be. That may be good enough, but sometimes it isn't. Having a comparitive video of a near perfect cast would be an extremely valuable tool to use. If by chance his cast doesn't improve during his next few sessions my idea may be useful in helping him get to where he wants to be.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys. Some great feedback that I'll put to use next practice.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Thanks guys. Some great feedback that I'll put to use next practice.
> 
> Tommy


I find the best way to get back into form in any sport is to start back from the basics,, the first thing I would do is look a video of some of ur top casts,, then I would go to the field and visualize what i had watched , then walk thru slow with rod but not throwing yet telling yourself the same things you would tell ur students a few times of that , then start throwing still focusing on just mech's then increase power,,and u will be back to form in no time,, 


9


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

It's been almost a week. I know you had a trade show this past weekend, but have you had a chance to do any casting?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Threw a little yesterday. Better but still work to do.

Tommy


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You need more blondes in the video


----------

